# supprimer des photos sur iPhoto???



## macdani (20 Février 2013)

Hello,
Je viens d'acquérir le programme iPhoto mais il ne fonctionne pas du tout comme sur les ordi!!!:hein:
Juste une première question alors: Comment supprime-t-on des photos que l'on a importé??? Je voudrais faire une sélection et éliminer ainsi les photos "ratés" afin de ne pas trop charger mon iPad...

Merci pour votre explication!


----------



## macdani (22 Février 2013)

Bon et alors j'fais comment moi???


----------



## fantax (23 Février 2013)

macdani a dit:


> Bon et alors j'fais comment moi???



Je n'ai pas Iphoto sur mon ipad.

Tu as peut-être la réponse ici:
http://help.apple.com/iphoto/ipad/1.1/?lang=fr#blnkca9491e2


----------



## lineakd (24 Février 2013)

@macdani, iPhoto for iOS (iPad): Supprimer des photos diPhoto.


----------

